# 1994 Swift Royale 550



## panda6 (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get the hot water on without plugging into an electric socket.

I can see there is a gas tap under the sofa with a hot water icon on it but where is the igniter for it? Just in case I want to have hot water on a non electric pitch!

Thank you.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*gas operation*

hi
i have a 1994 swift royale 610 the gas switch is on the control panel where the battery and water levels are dont know if yours is the same


----------



## panda6 (May 25, 2010)

*gas operation*

Hi, thanks but no there is nothing like that on my control panel.
The gas tap is under the sofa opposite the table and the pipe leads behind the immersion for the electric supply but I can't see how it would be ignited or how it would supply hot water?? It means I can only have hot water on an electric pitch!!


----------

